# Plattekill in NY catskills has some awesome mtn bike riding



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2012)

http://www.mountainonline.com/mountain-magazine/item/697-ride-report-plattekill-ny :lol: I need to get in shape and try this.


----------

